
Startups Must Stop Blowing Up the AI Hype-Bubble - ekpyrotic
http://www.techx365.com/author.asp?section_id=648&doc_id=735190&
======
ekpyrotic
Key quote for me: "As an industry, we must be more careful about how we use
these terms, and only call something AI when it genuinely is AI. If we
continue to apply the term AI to everything, regardless of whether it is true
AI, we risk business decision-makers dismissing it as empty hype that cannot
solve their actual problems. It will start to look like marketing puffery."

